# Server out of memory & crash

## gondolin

I have a Xen server with 24GB memory and one xenclient.

The client has 20GB memory and now from time to time it runs out of memory and started to kill randomly processes.

This is what i see in my logs, there should be enough memory.

May 18 11:26:38 server kernel: Normal: empty

May 18 11:26:38 server kernel: HighMem: 134889*4kB 27382*8kB 1314*16kB 122*32kB 95*64kB 88*128kB 23*256kB 0*512kB 1*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 807796kB

May 18 11:26:38 server kernel: 4404824 pagecache pages

May 18 11:26:38 server kernel: Swap cache: add 3043093, delete 2947103, find 1265982/1557913, race 0+4

May 18 11:26:38 server kernel: Free swap  = 6976136kB

May 18 11:26:38 server kernel: Total swap = 8385824kB

May 18 11:26:38 server kernel: Free swap:       6976136kB

May 18 11:26:38 server kernel: 5244928 pages of RAM

May 18 11:26:38 server kernel: 5058562 pages of HIGHMEM

May 18 11:26:38 server kernel: 47673 reserved pages

May 18 11:26:38 server kernel: 6948557 pages shared

May 18 11:26:38 server kernel: 95996 pages swap cached

May 18 11:26:38 server kernel: 0 pages dirty

May 18 11:26:38 server kernel: 0 pages writeback

May 18 11:26:38 server kernel: 592882 pages mapped

May 18 11:26:38 server kernel: 52901 pages slab

May 18 11:26:38 server kernel: 82846 pages pagetables

May 18 11:26:38 server kernel: Out of memory: Killed process 7919, UID 504

----------

## monsm

So what is this server running?  Something might be running wild eating lots of memory. Memory leak?  Big database in need of optimisation?

Mons

----------

## gondolin

Indeed there is a Oracle database running on it.

The machine has about 90 luns.

The logs don't show a memory leak.

----------

## cyrillic

Are you running a 32bit kernel ?

A 64bit kernel would probably make better use of the RAM you have available.

----------

